# Parker 21 disassembly help



## PTJeff

Can anyone give me an explanation how the nib section comes apart on a Parker 21 fountain pen.


----------



## DCBluesman

The section screws out of the lower barrel.  The nib/feed housing simply pulls out.  The nib simply pulls off of the feed.  That's about it.


----------



## PTJeff

Thanks Lou,
The nib/feed housing must be pretty stuck with dry ink and i just didn't want to pull too aggressivly.  Any suggestions, or just keep flushing with warm water


----------



## jeffj13

I would just keep flushing, but I would not use warm water.  I would use room temperature or cool water.

jeff


----------



## DCBluesman

Soak the nib in cool water with a little dish (not dishwasher) liquid.


----------



## PTJeff

Is this as far as it goes?
first this, then this , and that.
Have not been able to get the nib out


----------



## DCBluesman

The nib should have come out with the feed (upper left of the third figure).  Add a little warm water.  It may need an ultrasonic cleaning for the nib to release.


----------



## PTJeff

Lou,
the feed came out the tip, should the nib come out the same way?  it just seems counterintuitive with the hood.  but what do i know, i just don't want to break it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Before you send it out to be cleaned, you may want to soak it on a water/ammonia solution. (10% ammonia) I do agree that the nib may still be stuck to the hood. These pens were known for hood shrinkage, although yours does look pretty straight.

Here is a page from Richard Binders site that might help you see what you are working with.
http://www.richardspens.com/ref_info/51_vs_21.htm  <= fixed URL


----------



## DCBluesman

Everything should have come through the end of the barrel near the centerband.


----------

